# Transferring files from Windows 98 to Vista



## Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2008)

Any suggestions for doing this. The Windows "Easy Transfer" utility that comes with Vista only works with XP and 2000, the latter with some limitations. I picked up something at Best Buy today but didn't realize until I got home that it was for transferring from XP as well. 

I found this but I don't really have much to transfer, so I'd rather not spend $50 just to transfer a few old files and emails. The emails are in Opera's mail client and I have a ton of bookmarks I'd like to transfer too if possible.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2008)

My old desktop is really a dinosaur. I am 99% sure the CD/DVD drive is read only, so that probably isn't an option either.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 9, 2008)

Much cheaper than $50 would be to go to a computer store and get an external enclosure for your old drive. Take the old drive out of the old computer. Place it in the external enclosure and connect to your new computer. You'll now be able to transfer all your files to the new computer. You'll just need to be able to find your new files to import them into new programs in some instances but most of your Documents will be easy to find.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 9, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Much cheaper than $50 would be to go to a computer store and get an external enclosure for your old drive. Take the old drive out of the old computer. Place it in the external enclosure and connect to your new computer. You'll now be able to transfer all your files to the new computer. You'll just need to be able to find your new files to import them into new programs in some instances but most of your Documents will be easy to find.



 on the enclosure kit. You can get it on ebay for _*cheap*_. And you really don't need any import utilities or wizards. Just copy & paste your files over.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2008)

I finally tried the enclosure tonight. It didn't work. All it did was keep making the noise it does when you plug in and unplug a USB device. It did this about every 5 seconds. I'm thinking the reason is one or both of the following: 

1. The enclosure is not compatible with Vista. There is conflicting info on the various forums whether it is or not. The requirements mention XP but nothing about Vista. 

2. The old drive is not configured properly as a master. According to some pages I found that give the configuration for my hard drive, I need another jumper.


----------

